# Combo Animations



## Waffles (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm not quite sure what else to call it, but...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQ9YtJC-Kd8
This is a pretty sweet animation, gotta love how things move so quick and constantly mix in with each other.


----------

